# هل يجتر الأرنب؟



## My Rock (24 نوفمبر 2007)

الشبهة تتعليق بما جاء في اللاويين الأصحاح 11 العدد 6 

[q-bible]
وَالارْنَبَ لانَّهُ يَجْتَرُّ لَكِنَّهُ لا يَشُقُّ ظِلْفا فَهُوَ نَجِسٌ لَكُمْ. 
[/q-bible]سبق و ان ردينا على هذه الشبهة مسبقا, بردود موثقة علميا بشرح و تأكيد مسألة اجترار الأرنب في موضوع الأعجاز العلمي في الكتابي المقدس الذي طرحه احد الأخوة المسلمين على الرابط التالي 

و خصوصا في الرد رقم #*6* الذي فيه رديت على هذه الجزئية برد علمي موثق بروابط علمية

و لنسهل الموضوع على القارئ, قد لمسنا من كلام المسلمين انهم لا يعرفون معنى الأجترار, لذلك سنقتبس من جديد شرحا لمعناه ليسهل على المسلم فهم ما يسأل

الاجترار هو جزء هام في عملية الهضم في الحيوانات آكلة العشب. لكي تستفيد هذه الحيوانات من القيمة الغذائية الكاملة لما تأكله من الأعشاب صعبه الهضم، تسترجع الأعشاب التي سبق هضمها جزئيا لتمرّ مرّة أخرى بجهازها الهضمي وتتمّ عملية استكمال الهضم. فهذه الأعشاب التي هُضمت جزئيا قد اختمرت بفعل البكتيريا الموجودة بالجهاز الهضمي للحيوان. وعندما يجتر الحيوان هذه الأعشاب المختمرة تختلط بما يأكله الحيوان، ويساعد ذلك على عمليه الهضم الكامل

بالرغم من ان الرد السابق اعتبره كافيا للقضاء على هذه الشبهة التافهة, لكن دائما حلاوة ان تدين الشخص من فمه رونق اخر, فها هو دليل جديد من موقع مجلة الجزيرة يتناول فيه شرح كامل للأرنب و من ضمنه الشرح, شرح ضفات الأرنب, التي في مضمونها شرحا لعملية الهضم و الأجترار للأرنب

يكفينا نقل هذه الجزئية, و نترك لكم الرابط في اخر الموضوع للتأكد

لنتمتع بدليل جديد على صحة كتابنا المقدس

يقول الموقع :




> وتتميز الارانب البرية بأن لها أذنين طويلتين بشكل ملحوظ تساعدان الحيوان على التخلص من درجة الحرارة الزائدة وعينين كبيرتين واسعتين، وحاسة شم قوية جدا. في احيان كثير تختلط حبيبات الرمل مع الاعشاب التي يتغذي عليها الارنب فتبلى قواطعه ، ولذلك وهبها الله القدرة على نمو قواطعها باستمرار لتعويض مايبلى مناها . وللأرنب قناة هضمية فريدة ، تختلف عن القنوات الهضمية في العاشبات الاخرى المجترة كالبقر والغنم ، التي تستعيد الغذاء لتقوم بمضغه وبلعه . أما الأرنب فإنه يستريح في جحره او سردابه ، بعد ان يتناول الغذاء ، ثم لا يلبث ان يخرج برازا أوليا لينا غير متصلب ، يحتوي على بقايا طعام مهضوم جزئيا فقط فيعيد الارنب اكل هذا البراز ليستكمل هضمه ، ويمتص ما يحتويه من ماء ، ثم لا يلبث ان يخرجه على صورة برازه الحبيبي الصلب المعروف ، وفي هذه الحالة فإن الارنب يتبرز خارج جحره ليبقيه نظيفا.



ماذا ينقل لنا الموقع و ما تنقله لنا المجلة؟


الأرنب حيوان مجتر كالبقر و الغنم: وللأرنب قناة هضمية فريدة ، تختلف عن القنوات الهضمية في العاشبات الاخرى المجترة كالبقر والغنم 

الأرنب حيوان مجتر, لكن قنواته الهضمية تختلف عن الحيوانات المجترة كالبقر و الغنم


كيف يجتر الأرنب:الأرنب فإنه يستريح في جحره او سردابه ، بعد ان يتناول الغذاء ، ثم لا يلبث ان يخرج برازا أوليا لينا غير متصلب ، يحتوي على بقايا طعام مهضوم جزئيا فقط فيعيد الارنب اكل هذا البراز ليستكمل هضمه

الأرنب يقوم بنفس كيفية الأجترار التي عرفناها سابقا
المصدر: http://www.al-jazirah.com.sa/magazine/11102005/huatna65.htm

الخلاصة:
يتضح لنا مما قدمناه اعلاه, ان الأرنب حيوان مجتر بالرغم من اختلاف قنواته الهضمية, لكن هذا لا يغير من كيفية الأجترار و وضيفتها في هضم الطعام. العيب في المسلم الذي لا يعرف معنى الأجترار و لا يعرف فيسيولجية الأرنب فقط لا غير!

سلام و نعمة


----------



## emadjesus (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يجتر الأرنب؟*

وبكدة تكون انتهت واتمنى انى استاذنا ماى روك يرد عليهم ويفند كل شى عشان الموضوع يبقى مرجع لكل انسان ومستوفى كل جانب


----------



## ra.mi62 (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يجتر الأرنب؟*

شكرا الك كتير يا ماي روك


----------



## My Rock (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يجتر الأرنب؟*



emadjesus قال:


> وبكدة تكون انتهت واتمنى انى استاذنا ماى روك يرد عليهم ويفند كل شى عشان الموضوع يبقى مرجع لكل انسان ومستوفى كل جانب


 
أخي الحبيب
من غير المعقول ان تنط لنا في كل موضوع ناقلا الأوساخ الأسلامية بحذافيرها, فهل قرأت محتواها و قذراتها و مستواها الحواري الواطئ؟

الموضوع هذا و القبله ينسف اي ادعاء, و لو اي مسلم عنده اي تعليق يتفضل و يطرحه هنا

ارجوا منك ان تنتبه لما تنسخ و تلصقه مستقبلا

سلام و نعمة


----------



## ra.mi62 (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يجتر الأرنب؟*



> أخي الحبيب
> من غير المعقول ان تنط لنا في كل موضوع ناقلا الأوساخ الأسلامية بحذافيرها, فهل قرأت محتواها و قذراتها و مستواها الحواري الواطئ؟
> 
> الموضوع هذا و القبله ينسف اي ادعاء, و لو اي مسلم عنده اي تعليق يتفضل و يطرحه هنا
> ...


 المشكلة مافي مسلم  لح يرد على الموضوع لان كلامك صحيح وشكرا لك


----------



## emadjesus (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يجتر الأرنب؟*

سلام نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح تكون مع الجميع



اوك انا اسف بجد بجد بجد اتمنى انك تسامحنى على دا  وصلى من اجل ضعفى واوعدك انى مش هشارك تانى 


سلام المسيح معك ويستخدمك لمجد اسمة بشكل اوسع


سلام


----------



## Fadie (24 نوفمبر 2007)

للمزيد

نعم الارنب يجتر!


----------



## اغريغوريوس (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يجتر الأرنب؟*

شكرا ليك يا زعيم زعيم المنتدي وملك الاجوبة ميرسي ليك علي اجوبتك


----------



## My Rock (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يجتر الأرنب؟*



Fadie قال:


> للمزيد
> 
> نعم الارنب يجتر!


 
اضافة رائعة حبيبي فادي, كلها تصب في مجرى واحدو تؤدي الى نتيجة واحدة, ان الأرنب البري هو من الحيوانات المجترة, و ما الرفض من قبل المسلمين الا جهلهم بعلم الأحياة و فيسيلوجية الحيوانات


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يجتر الأرنب؟*

*شكرا يا استاذ ماي روك موضوع جميل 

وشكرا لفادي على الموضوع 

دائما نجد المفيد بهذا المنتدى الرائع*


----------



## الحوت (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يجتر الأرنب؟*

*lموضوع جميل ويثير كثيرا من قبل المسلمين ..


الأرنب ليس من الحيوانات المجتره بالمقياس العلمي ، أي أن معدته لا تتكون من أربعة أقسام كسائر الحيوانات المجترة، ولكن من عادة الأرنب أن يبتلع ما يجده من طعام، ثم يعود لمضع ما عسر على معدته أن تهضمه، وهو نوع من الاجترار الجزئي.

أَمَّا الأَرْنَبُ فَإِنَّهُ مُجْتَرٌّ وَلَكِنَّهُ غَيْرُ مَشْقُوقِ الظِّلْفِ، لِذَلِكَ هُوَ نَجِسٌ لَكُمْ، وَالْخِنْزِيرُ أَيْضاً نَجِسٌ لَكُمْ لأَنَّهُ مَشْقُوقُ الظِّلْفِ وَلَكِنَّهُ غَيْرُ مُجْتَرٍّ. لاَ تَأْكُلُوا مِنْ لَحْمِهَا وَلاَ تَلْمِسُوا جُثَثَهَا لأَنَّهَا نَجِسَةٌ لَكُمْ.

 إن هذه الفقرة من الكتاب المقدس تتحدث عن طريقة الأرنب في الأكل، وذلك لأن جهازه الهضمي فقير جداً، فيحتاج الأرنب أحياناً إلى أكل برازه الشخصي ليستخلص الفائدة الغذائية كاملة منه عن طريق هضمه مرتان..! 







فإن هذه العملية تعتبر مماثلة لعملية الإجترار وكلاهما يعتمد على إعادة تدوير طعام نصف مهضوم ليتم إستخلاص المواد الغذائية منه.

ويقول البعض كذلك بأن الأجترار قديماً كان يعني مضغ الطعام لفترة زمنية طويلة. وكلا من الأرانب والحيوانات المجترة تقوم بهذا الأمرلذا فقد كان شرعياً للإسرائيليين القدماء بإعتبار الارانب حيوانات مجترة.

 لنشاهد هذه الصورة مثلا :





*

*الصورة لبقرة و كما تري الظلف أو يسمي الحافر مشقوق . 

ناتي الان لصورة الارنب :







لاحظ أظافر قدمه الأماميه له أظافر و ليس ظفرا مشقوقا ( كالقطة أو الكلــــب أو أقدام الفار ) ذات أصابع وبها أظافر 

وعلي كل حال فالمسلم لا يعترض علي الظافر المشقوق بل اعتراضه علي اجترار الأرنب فالأرنب علميا له معدة واحدة ومع ذلك يجتر طعامه و اللي مش مصدق يربي أرانب :2:*


----------



## maria123 (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يجتر الأرنب؟*

موضوع رائع ومفيد


----------



## jojo123 (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل يجتر الأرنب؟*

شكرا للموضوع الجميل ده و عندي سؤال صغير

الخنزير ايضا يفعل نفس الشئ فهو ياكل فضلاته و لكن الكتاب المقدس قال عنه انه

"لا يجتر" فلماذا قال الكتاب المقدس هذا و شكرا


----------



## حارس العقيدة (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل يجتر الأرنب؟*

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام علي رسول الله,
اما بعد,

تفضل الزميل روك بوضع تعريف الاجترارrumination:- 



> الاجترار هو جزء هام في عملية الهضم في الحيوانات آكلة العشب. لكي تستفيد هذه الحيوانات من القيمة الغذائية الكاملة لما تأكله من الأعشاب صعبه الهضم، تسترجع الأعشاب التي سبق هضمها جزئيا *لتمرّ مرّة أخرى بجهازها الهضمي* وتتمّ عملية استكمال الهضم. فهذه الأعشاب التي هُضمت جزئيا قد اختمرت بفعل البكتيريا الموجودة بالجهاز الهضمي للحيوان. وعندما يجتر الحيوان هذه الأعشاب المختمرة تختلط بما يأكله الحيوان، ويساعد ذلك على عمليه الهضم الكامل



واريد ان اسالك سؤالا يازميل:
هل يقوم الارنب بارتجاع الطعام من معدته الي فمه ليمضغه مرة اخري؟؟؟؟

ولي ملحوظة علي النص:


> وَالارْنَبَ لانَّهُ يَجْتَرُّ لَكِنَّهُ لا يَشُقُّ ظِلْفا فَهُوَ نَجِسٌ لَكُمْ.


الارنب ليس له ظلف اصلا لكي يشقه!!!!


----------



## Fadie (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل يجتر الأرنب؟*



> واريد ان اسالك سؤالا يازميل:
> هل يقوم الارنب بارتجاع الطعام من معدته الي فمه ليمضغه مرة اخري؟؟؟؟


 
نعم , بعدما يتحول الى روث يُعيد مضغه و أكله!



> الارنب ليس له ظلف اصلا لكي يشقه!!!!


 
يعنى عدم فهم اللغة له مُبرر , و لكن حتى الصور لا ترونها؟ هذا ما ليس له مُبرر!!!!


----------



## حارس العقيدة (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل يجتر الأرنب؟*



> نعم , بعدما يتحول الى روث يُعيد مضغه و أكله!



استاذ فادي انت لم تفهم ما اعنيه, ساقتبس لك جزءا من تعريف الحيوانات المجترة:



> تسترجع الأعشاب التي سبق هضمها جزئيا لتمرّ مرّة أخرى بجهازها الهضمي وتتمّ عملية استكمال الهضم.



فهل يمر الطعام المهضوم جزئيا خلال* جهازها الهضمي ومن ثم الي الفم *لكي تمضغه مرة اخري كسائر الحيوانات المجترة ام لا؟؟


> يعنى عدم فهم اللغة له مُبرر , و لكن حتى الصور لا ترونها؟ هذا ما ليس له مُبرر!!!!



استاذ فادي الارنب فعلا ليس له ظلف اصلا بل اظافر وهو ما كتبه الزميل رياض اسفل الصورة


----------



## Fadie (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل يجتر الأرنب؟*



> فهل يمر الطعام المهضوم جزئيا خلال* جهازها الهضمي ومن ثم الي الفم *لكي تمضغه مرة اخري كسائر الحيوانات المجترة ام لا؟؟


 
و ما هو الإجترار فى المُعجم؟

يقول المعجم الغنى :

اِجْتَرَّ - [ج ر ر]. (ف: ربا. لازمتع). اِجْتَرَّ، يَجْتَرُّ، مص. اِجْتِرَارٌ. 1."تَجْتَرُّ البَقَرةُ" : تُخْرِجُ مَا فِي بَطْنِهَا مِنَ الأكْلِ وَتَمْضَغُهُ مَرَّةً ثَانِيَة. 2."خَطِيب يَجْتَرّ كَلامَهُ" : يُعِيدُ الكَلامَ نَفْسَهُ فِي كُلِّ مَرَّةٍ.

إن الإجترار فى الأصل اللغوى ما هو الا الإعادة , بغض النظر عن طريقة هذه الإعادة و تفاصيلها!!!



> استاذ فادي الارنب فعلا ليس له ظلف اصلا بل اظافر وهو ما كتبه الزميل رياض اسفل الصورة


 





انظر لرجليه ستجد الظلف.


----------



## guiltybut (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل يجتر الأرنب؟*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## حارس العقيدة (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل يجتر الأرنب؟*

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام علي رسول الله,
اما بعد,



> و ما هو الإجترار فى المُعجم؟
> 
> يقول المعجم الغنى :
> 
> ...


استاذ فادي السؤال واضح, انا اسال عن الاجترار في الحيوانات المجترة علميا وتعريفه:


> تسترجع الأعشاب التي سبق هضمها جزئيا *لتمرّ مرّة أخرى بجهازها الهضمي* وتتمّ عملية استكمال الهضم.


*فهل الارنب يقوم باسترجاع الطعام المهضوم جزئيا الي فمه مارا بجهازه الهضمي مرة اخري ام لا؟؟*



> انظر لرجليه ستجد الظلف.








اذا فهذه اظلاف وليست اظافر ..... شكرا للمعلومة يازميل


----------



## My Rock (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل يجتر الأرنب؟*



حارس العقيدة قال:


> *فهل الارنب يقوم باسترجاع الطعام المهضوم جزئيا الي فمه مارا بجهازه الهضمي مرة اخري ام لا؟؟*





لماذا التكرار يا شاطر؟
الم نقل:
وللأرنب قناة هضمية فريدة ، تختلف عن القنوات الهضمية في العاشبات الاخرى المجترة كالبقر والغنم ، التي تستعيد الغذاء لتقوم بمضغه وبلعه . أما الأرنب فإنه يستريح في جحره او سردابه ، بعد ان يتناول الغذاء ، ثم لا يلبث ان يخرج برازا أوليا لينا غير متصلب ، يحتوي على بقايا طعام مهضوم جزئيا فقط فيعيد الارنب اكل هذا البراز ليستكمل هضمه ، ويمتص ما يحتويه من ماء ، ثم لا يلبث ان يخرجه على صورة برازه الحبيبي الصلب المعروف ، وفي هذه الحالة فإن الارنب يتبرز خارج جحره ليبقيه نظيفا.

بالدليل و البرهان و بالمصادر العلمية: http://www.al-jazirah.com.sa/magazin...5/huatna65.htm


فلماذا تكرر دون فهم اصلا؟ ام لا تفهم ما كتبناه؟





> اذا فهذه اظلاف وليست اظافر ..... شكرا للمعلومة يازميل


 

عمرك حاولت ان تعرف ماهي الكلمة العبرية و ما تعني؟
الكلمة العبرية هيפּרסה و تعني
a claw or split hoof: - claw, [cloven-] footed, hoof.

فهل تعرف ما معنى claw؟ معناها مخلب او ظفر
هل تعرف معنى hoof؟ معناها حافر او ظلف

فالكلمة العبرية تعني الأثنين المخلب او الأظفر و الحافر او الظلف

فهمت ولا نعيد؟


----------



## Fadie (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل يجتر الأرنب؟*

كل دة أرنب؟


----------



## My Rock (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل يجتر الأرنب؟*



Fadie قال:


> كل دة أرنب؟


 

تلقاه دمية ولا حاجة:new6:


----------



## Fadie (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل يجتر الأرنب؟*

:smile02


----------



## حارس العقيدة (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل يجتر الأرنب؟*

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام علي رسول الله, 
اما بعد,

الزميــــــــل روك


> لماذا التكرار يا شاطر؟
> الم نقل:
> وللأرنب قناة هضمية فريدة ، تختلف عن القنوات الهضمية في العاشبات الاخرى المجترة كالبقر والغنم ، التي تستعيد الغذاء لتقوم بمضغه وبلعه . أما الأرنب فإنه يستريح في جحره او سردابه ، بعد ان يتناول الغذاء ، ثم لا يلبث ان يخرج برازا أوليا لينا غير متصلب ، *يحتوي على بقايا طعام مهضوم جزئيا فقط فيعيد الارنب اكل هذا البراز ليستكمل هضمه* ، ويمتص ما يحتويه من ماء ، ثم لا يلبث ان يخرجه على صورة برازه الحبيبي الصلب المعروف ، وفي هذه الحالة فإن الارنب يتبرز خارج جحره ليبقيه نظيفا.


اذا فهو لا يفعل كسائر الحيوانات المجترة فهو ياكل برازه الاولي اللين ليستكمل عملية الهضم ... 
عملية اكل البراز يازميل لا تعد اجترارا ابدا لان الاجترار تعريفه واضح جدا , وانقله لك من موسوعة الويكبيديا الشهيرة:



> A ruminant is any hooved animal that digests its food in two steps, first by eating the raw material and regurgitating a semi-digested form known as cud, then eating the cud, a process called ruminating
> Ruminants include
> cattle, goats, sheep, llamas, giraffes, bison, buffalo, deer, wildebeest, and antelope


اي ان الحيوانات المجترة تتقيا طعامها المهضوم جزئيا فيمر بجهازها الهضمي مرة اخري فتمضغه لتستكمل عملية الهضم .. فهذا هو الاجترار ...
اما عن ان الارنب ياكل البراز الاولي اللين ليستكمل عملية الهضم فهذه العملية تسمي coprophagy 
واليك هذا المقطع الذي ينفي الاجترار عن الارنب:
Rabbits, cavies and related species have a digestive system designed for coprophagia. These herbivores* do not have the complicated ruminant digestive system*​اي ان الارانب ليس لها النظام المعقد للاجترار بل لديهم نظاما اخرا وهو اكل فضلاتهم .. وهذا هو الرابط
http://dictionary.laborlawtalk.com/Coprophagia

وطبعا من باب من فمك ادينك , انقل اليك كلام الاب انطونيوس فكري:


> *يوضع الوبر والأرانب مع الحيوانات التي تجتز مع أنها لا تجت*ر لكنها تحرك شفتيها دائمًا كمن تجتر ، فهذا ما يبدو للناس . وكأن الله يريد أن يقول أنا ما أهتم به هو الداخل أي القلب وليس ما تصنعه الشفتين "هذا الشعب يسبحنى بشفتيه فقط، أما قلبه فمبتعد عنى بعيدًا" المعنى الله لا يقبل الرياء اش 29 :


13 
فهل بعد كلام الاب انطونيوس كلام ...


> عمرك حاولت ان تعرف ماهي الكلمة العبرية و ما تعني؟
> الكلمة العبرية هيפּרסה و تعني
> a claw or split hoof: - claw, [cloven-] footed, hoof.
> 
> ...


فهمت طبعا ... الارنب له ظلف كما قال الاستاذ فادي


----------



## صوت الرب (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل يجتر الأرنب؟*

* من عادة الأرنب أن يبتلع ما يجده من طعام، ثم يعود لمضغ ما عسر على معدته أن تهضمه، وهو نوع من الاجترار قد يسمى
اجترار جزئي.
 إن هذه الفقرة من الكتاب المقدس تتحدث عن طريقة الأرنب في الأكل، 
وذلك لأن جهازه الهضمي فقير جداً، فيحتاج الأرنب أحياناً إلى أكل برازه الشخصي ليستخلص الفائدة الغذائية كاملة منه عن طريق هضمه مرتان..! فإن هذه العملية تعتبر مماثلة لعملية الإجترار وكلاهما يعتمد على إعادة تدوير طعام نصف مهضوم ليتم إستخلاص المواد الغذائية منه. 
.
ويقول البعض كذلك بأن الأجترار قديماً كان يعني مضغ الطعام لفترة زمنية طويلة. وكلا من الأرانب والحيوانات المجترة تقوم بهذا الأمرلذا فقد كان شرعياً للإسرائيليين القدماء بإعتبار الارانب حيوانات مجترة.*


----------



## Fadie (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل يجتر الأرنب؟*

يا عم الحارس انت , ممكن تطلع لنا معنى الفعل يجتر من المعجم؟

لأن شغل الأطفال دة مش ظريف و انا مش هسمح بيه هنا , اتفضل روح اعمله مع اخواتك حراس العقيدة انما هنا اى تعريف للإجترار من خارج المعجم مرفوض.

لف و دوران مش عايزينه...


----------



## نبيل توفيق (10 نوفمبر 2008)

السادة الافاضل  
احب ان ادخل بمداخلتي هذة في موضوع بسيط كهذا 
اولا قبل ان ندخل في الحديث ما هو موضوع الاختلاف الرئيسي   
وهو هل يجتر الارنب من عدمة 
 فنحن غير متخصصون  في العمليات التي تدور في  الاجترار هذا 
نحن نري ظاهرة الاجترار  هذة 
 هو ان الحيوان يقوم بادخال الاكل الي معدتة  ثم يغادر الاكل المعدة  الي الفم  ثم يعود الي المعدة مرة اخري 
اما لماذا يفعل ذلك 
لان معدتة غير قادرة علي هضم الاكل من اول مرة 
لماذا 
هذا يرجع لطبيعة خاصة بالحيوان خلقة الله بها 
 اذن نستطيع ان نضع تعريف للاجترار مما ذكرناة 
 هو تواجد الطعام في الفم ثم مرورة للمعدة ثم رجوعة للفم ثم عودتة للمعدة مرة اخري 
فنجد ان الارنب يقوم بهذة العملية كاملة 
 ذكر بعض الاخوة انة يأكل برازة 
وهذة المعلومة غير صحيحة 
فهو يأكل الطعام الغير كامل الهضم ويكون علي هيئة كرات وتخرج من فتحة البراز 
ولكن ليس برازا 
لانة طعاما غير مكتمل الهضم 
هو يعرفة بواسطة طبيعتة الخاصة التي خلقة الله بها 
  وهو افضل من جميع الحيوانات في هذة العملية ولسبب بسيط جدا 
ان جميع الحيوانات المجترة والتي تجتر عن طريق ارجاع الطعام الغير مكتمل الهضم من المعدة الي الفم  عن طريق البلعوم الخاص بها 
اما تخرج اثناء هذة العملية روائح كريهة جدا  من فمها وغازات من المعدة تخرج من الفم اثناء الاعادة هذة 
اما الارنب فاثناء الاعادة للطعام الغير مكتمل الهضم وان كان عن طريق فيحة الشرج لة الا انة يكون بدون اي روائح كرية 0 وعملية نظيفة جدا     ولارنب من الحيوانات  لطيفة الشكل وخفيفة الحركات 
وجذاب  ولحمة مفيد جدا وخاصة لمرضي الضغط امثالنا ويحتي علي اقل نسبة من الكرسترول 
شفاكم الله 
هذا للعم واحاطة سيادتكم علما بالموضوع 0
وسشكرا لقرائتكم لموضوع الانشاء هذا


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (4 أغسطس 2010)

وجدت هذا البحث باحد المواقع العلمية وستدركون حينما ترجعون للمصدر ان كاتبه ليس مسيحى
موقع علمى


اسمه اراضينا​*1. ظاهرة الاجترار الكاذب *

*Caprophagy*

*تمتلك الأرانب مجموعة من المميزات أو المقومات التي تجعلها تتفوق علي الدواجن وفي ذات الوقت علي الحيوانات المجترة وذلك نظرا لطبيعة جهازها الهضمي الذي يجمع في خصائصه بين المجترات والحيوانات وحيدة المعدة حيث تستطيع الأرانب أن تستفيد بعلائق ترتفع فيها نسبة الألياف إلي حوالي 16 %*

*أضف إلي ذلك معدل تحويلها الغذائي الجيد*
*2. هل الأرنب مجتر أم لا.*
*3. دائما يحرك فكيه بطريقة توحي لك بأنَّه يأكل بالرغم من عدم وجود أكل أمامه أو في المكان المحيط به فهو يقوم بعملية الاجترار بطريقة عجيبة وهي عندما يأتي المساء يبدأ الأرنب في أكل روثه مرة أخرى،وهو على شكل كرة بيضاوية كبيرة الحجم نسبياً بالنسبة للروث الأصلي وأنَّ هذه الكرات التي يعيد أكلها ومضغها مليئة بالألياف والتي يتركز فيها مادة السليلوز. فيأكل الأرنب هذه الكرات ويمضغها ثم يبتلعها و التى تحتوى على نسبة كبيرة من البكتيريا النافعة والبروتوزوا لتهضم في الجهاز الهضمي أثناء مرورها به، وهذا يفسر عدم احتياج الأرنب في غذائه لبروتينات من أصل حيواني ولا توجد وسيلة لهضم تلك الكائنات الدقيقة البكتيريةا اثناء خروجها الا ابتلاعها بعد خروجها من الشرج لتمر بالجهاز الهضمى من الاول وتهضم فيستفيد منها الارنب و اعادة هضم الغذاء تتم للاستفادة من الكائنات الدقيقة التنى تنمو وتتعايش داخل الحيوان وهى فى الارانب توجد فى منطقة الاعور اخر الجهاز الهضمى فتسهل بذلك عملية الهضم في المعدة وتمتص إلى جميع أجزاء الجسم كما أن تلك البكتيريا النافعة والبروتوزوا الموجودة في الأمعاء الغليظة وأعور الأرانب مسئولة عن تكوين فيتامين ب12، بل وقد وجد أن الأرنب يقوم بمثابة مصنع لإنتاج فيتامين ب12، وبالتالي فإنه من الأهمية إضافة فيتامين ب للأرانب بعد المعاملة بالمضادات الحيوية (ووجود هذا الرجيع (الزبل الطرى) على الأرض بكثرة يجعل المربى يدرك أنَّ الأرنب في حالة مرض وعلى حسب قوله أنَّ أغلب هذه الحالات تؤدي إلى موت الأرانب لأنَّ هذه الحالة تشير الى نقص فى غذاء الارنب )*
*4. ويمتاز الأرنب عن غيره من الحيوانات بوجود تلك الكائنات الدقيقة الموجودة فى الامعاء الغليظة والأعور والتي تقوم بتركيب جميع الأحماض الأمينية الأساسية التي يحتاجها الجسم فيما يسمى بعملية الإجترار الكاذب*
*تكوين الامونيا فى جسم الارنب*
*و تعتبرالأمونيا و هى من نواتج **التمثيل في البكتريا لها تاثير ضار على صحة الإنسان والحيوان. فنجد ان نظام الإنتاج **المكثف للارانب تتراكم فيه كميات كبيرة من فضلات الأرانب مما يزيد من تواجد**الأمونيا بكميات كبيرة ، بالإضافة إلى أن الكميات الزائدة من البروتين فى الغذاء تتحول داخل جسم الحيوان إلى يوريا والتى تتحول بواسطة اليوريز** (urease) (**وفى مزارع الأرانب المغلقة يزداد تركيز الأمونيا داخل **العنبر مما يؤثر على الصحة العامة للارانب و خاصة الجهاز التنفسى**.**عموما تتحلل الأحماض الأمينية داخل جسم الحيوان فينتج اليوريا**داخل الكبد والتى تتحول إلى أمونيا بولسطة اليوريز البكتيري فى القناة الهضمية**للحيوان، وتستخدم الأمونيا بعد ذلك فى تكوين البروتين البكتيري أو تدخل إلى الدم**. **إضافة المركبات البكتيرية (البروبيوتيك** probiotic) **فى غذاء الأرانب يقلل من نشاط**اليوريز البكتيري وبالتالى يقلل من إنتاج اليوريا فى القناة الهضمية**للأرانب**.*
*. الجهاز الهضمى فى الارانب*
. *ينتقل الطعام من الفم إلى البلعوم فالمرئ وهو طويل وشكله أنبوبي ويمتد إلى الخلف في تجويف الصدر في الجهة الظهرية للقلب ويخترق عضلة الحجاب الحاجز لينفتح في المعدة (اطول معدة حيوان هي معدة الأرنب وطولها 230 متر كما أنها أكبر من معدة القطط لتستوعب الكميات الكبيرة من الأعشاب) ويليها المعي الدقيق الذي ينثني ليشكل الأثنى عشر ويلي الأثنى عشر الصائم، الذي يأتي بعده جزء آخر يسمى اللفائفى والذي يكون باقي الأمعاء الدقيقة. ويلاحظ أن الصائم واللفائفى غير متميزين بشدة في الأرانب. وينتهي اللفائفى في الأمعاء الغليظة التي تتكون من الأعور والقولون والمستقيم. والأعور كبير الحجم رقيق الجدران يوجد عليه اختناق لولبي وينتهي الأعور بالزائدة الدودية وهى غليظة الجدران وإصبعية الشكل وأضيق كثيراً من الأعور. والقولون متكيس بشكل واضح لتأخير مرور الغذاء. ويؤدى القولون إلى المستقيم الذي يمتد في الحوض لينتهي بفتحة الشرج.*
*يلحق بالجهاز الهضمي :الكبد الذي يحمل الحويصلة الصفراوية والبنكرياس.*
*- يمتاز الأرنب بوجود كائنات حية دقيقة من بكتيريا وبروتوزوا تعيش في الأمعاء الغليظة والأعور والتي تقوم بتركيب جميع الأحماض الأمينية الأساسية التي يحتاجها الارنب*
*المصدر*
*اضغط هنا*


----------



## esambraveheart (21 أغسطس 2010)

*يجتر او لا يجتر ..هذا كان هو ما ينجس و هذا كان هو تعريف و مفهوم النجاسة و تلك كانت هي حدود ما ينجس الانسان في الناموس الغير مكتمل و الذي وضعه الله خصيصا بهذهالصورة بسبب غلظ قلوب بني اسرائيل و ليتناسب و غلظ قلوب شعبه المختار ..و اما في الناموس المكتمل بتعاليم السيد المسيح فقد اتسع المفهوم و صار ليس كل ما يدخل الفم ينجس الانسان بل ما يخرج منه .

المشكلة ليست في اجترارالارنب او الخنزير بل المشكلة في تمسك المسلم بمفهوم النجاسة البدائي المنصوص عليه في شريعة و ناموس اليهود الغير مكتمل و محاولة ادانة المسيحية بمقتضاه متجاهلين عن عمد مفهوم النجاسة الذي وضحه لنا السيد المسيح في تعاليمه مكملا و موضحا  بذلك  نفس المفهوم الاولي الوارد في تعريف ما ينجس الانسان في الناموس الغير مكتمل .

ليس ما يدخل الفم ينجس الانسان بل ما يخرج من الفم هذا ينجس الانسان. ( متي 15 : 11)

7  وسمعت صوتا قائلا لي قم يا بطرس اذبح وكل.
8  فقلت كلا يا رب لانه لم يدخل فمي قط دنس او نجس.
9  فاجابني صوت ثانية من السماء ما طهره الله لا تنجسه انت.( اعمال الرسل 11: 7  - 9)

كل الاشياء تحل لي لكن ليس كل الاشياء توافق (رسالة بولس الرسول الاولي الي اهل كورنثوس 6 : 12)​*​


----------

